# 2010 A3 LED DRL's...how do you keep them from turning off when turning signal is on?



## young-nyc (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi all,
I was wondering...like the A5/S5 does the LED DRL's turn off on the A3 when the turn signal indicator is used?
If so how would one go about having them on all the time?
VAG?
Thanks


----------



## cassdesigns (Aug 4, 2008)

vag is the way to go,


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 2010 A3 LED DRL's...how do you keep them from turning off when turning signal is on? (young-nyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *young-nyc* »_Hi all,
I was wondering...like the A5/S5 does the LED DRL's turn off on the A3 when the turn signal indicator is used?
If so how would one go about having them on all the time?
VAG?
Thanks

Yup they turn off with the blinkers. And like Cassdesigns said, you need to vagcom to turn deactivate that function.
I'm still waiting for ross-tech to update the software so the longcode helper can work with the 2010 models.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: 2010 A3 LED DRL's...how do you keep them from turning off when turning signal is on? (BDI)*

VAG-com.


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: 2010 A3 LED DRL's...how do you keep them from turning off when turning signal is on? (young-nyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *young-nyc* »_Hi all,
I was wondering...like the A5/S5 does the LED DRL's turn off on the A3 when the turn signal indicator is used?
If so how would one go about having them on all the time?
VAG?
Thanks

This question should really be a sticky. It comes up quite often.
You have two options:
1. During the daytime, turn you headlight knob to parking lights on setting. This will keep LED lights on all the time, even when turn signals are activated. When HID's are on, the LED's don't turn off when turn signals, so at night its not a problem.
2. If you have access to VCDS (vagcom) go to: 

09 Cent. Electronics - Byte 8, Bit 7,Daytime Running Light (DRL) Deactivation while Blinking active, uncheck the box and you're done.


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 2010 A3 LED DRL's...how do you keep them from turning off when turning signal is on? (audibmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audibmi* »_
This question should really be a sticky. It comes up quite often.
You have two options:
1. During the daytime, turn you headlight knob to parking lights on setting. This will keep LED lights on all the time, even when turn signals are activated. When HID's are on, the LED's don't turn off when turn signals, so at night its not a problem.
2. If you have access to VCDS (vagcom) go to: 

09 Cent. Electronics - Byte 8, Bit 7,Daytime Running Light (DRL) Deactivation while Blinking active, uncheck the box and you're done.










Sucks that long code helper doesn't work on 2010 models.


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: 2010 A3 LED DRL's...how do you keep them from turning off when turning signal is on? (BDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDI* »_
Sucks that long code helper doesn't work on 2010 models.










You can try sending ross-tech your control module maps so they can work on an updated label file for 2010 ecu's.
Sebastian at Rosstech was able to send me an updated label file for my 2009 when I requested at the beginning of the year. It's one of the benefits of having a registered VCDS license. 
Send them your control maps using this link:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde..._Maps


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 2010 A3 LED DRL's...how do you keep them from turning off when turning signal is on? (audibmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audibmi* »_

You can try sending ross-tech your control module maps so they can work on an updated label file for 2010 ecu's.
Sebastian at Rosstech was able to send me an updated label file for my 2009 when I requested at the beginning of the year. It's one of the benefits of having a registered VCDS license. 
Send them your control maps using this link:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde..._Maps

I sent them the file lastweek. Hopefully they can do something soon.


----------



## young-nyc (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: 2010 A3 LED DRL's...how do you keep them from turning off when turning signal is on? (audibmi)*

thanks guys...have to check this out...
so with parking lights on, the led drl's do not turn off with blinkers?
cool cool







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: 2010 A3 LED DRL's...how do you keep them from turning off when turning signal is on? (young-nyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *young-nyc* »_thanks guys...have to check this out...
so with parking lights on, the led drl's do not turn off with blinkers?
cool cool







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

any1 done this with 06-08?


----------



## forumname (Aug 30, 2008)

What does it matter? It's not like you look at your own car while you are turning.


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 2010 A3 LED DRL's...how do you keep them from turning off when turning signal is on? (young-nyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *young-nyc* »_thanks guys...have to check this out...
so with parking lights on, the led drl's do not turn off with blinkers?
cool cool







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup but when the parking lights are on, the intesity of the LED DRLs are lower.


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: 2010 A3 LED DRL's...how do you keep them from turning off when turning signal is on? (BDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDI* »_
Yup but when the parking lights are on, the intesity of the LED DRLs are lower.

in parking light setting, they are full intensity on the 2009 models. the intensity only dims when the HID's are on.

_Quote, originally posted by *forumname* »_What does it matter? It's not like you look at your own car while you are turning.

yes, but non audi noobs will think "oh look, another audi with the LED lights burnt out, how unreliable."


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 2010 A3 LED DRL's...how do you keep them from turning off when turning signal is on? (audibmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audibmi* »_
in parking light setting, they are full intensity on the 2009 models. the intensity only dims when the HID's are on.


What the?? Why the hell did they change that for the 2010's models?


----------



## jefjb (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: 2010 A3 LED DRL's...how do you keep them from turning off when turning signal is on? (BDI)*

have you news?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: 2010 A3 LED DRL's...how do you keep them from turning off when turning signal is on? (jefjb)*

friend of mine with a S5 admitted to me that he will frequently NOT use his blinker for the sole vanity issue issue. So in a way, Audi's effort to make this more safe, they actually have people NOT using their turn signals.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_friend of mine with a S5 admitted to me that he will frequently NOT use his blinker for the sole vanity issue issue. So in a way, Audi's effort to make this more safe, they actually have people NOT using their turn signals.










thats just stupid i always signal, i don't see why you wouldn't...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
thats just stupid i always signal, i don't see why you wouldn't... 
cuz in places like manhattan, as soon as you start signaling, the car on the other lane (usually a cab) will move up so you can't cut in. So it would be signals everywhere except in the city.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_cuz in places like manhattan, as soon as you start signaling, the car on the other lane (usually a cab) will move up so you can't cut in. So it would be signals everywhere except in the city.


ahh Toronto isn't that bad our cabbies just tend to rear end everything they see including cop cars!


----------



## sparkyjack101 (Feb 14, 2007)

*2010 A3 LED DRL's how do you keep them from dimming when you turn on the fog liights*

I've made the adjustment that keeps the LEDs on with the turn signals. 
Recently I've noticed that when I turn on the fog lights the LEDs dim. 
I saw the comment that the 2009's did not dim their LED's. 

Is there another bit that I can flip to keep the LEDs a full brightness with the fog lights on? 

Thanks, Jack


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

audibmi said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *BDI* »_
> Yup but when the parking lights are on, the intesity of the LED DRLs are lower.
> 
> in parking light setting, they are full intensity on the 2009 models. the intensity only dims when the HID's are on.
> ...


 I get your light is burnt out every time I park at night and put my side blinker to euro mode


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

On a 2012 Canadian model. I had to goto Byte 15 and uncheck Bit 3.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp. said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *young-nyc* »_thanks guys...have to check this out...
> so with parking lights on, the led drl's do not turn off with blinkers?
> cool cool
> 
> ...


I wish wanabe would thwart real TP. once in a while...it would be so epic. :laugh:


----------



## Jetta109 (Feb 2, 2006)

They Didnt. The 09 DRL LEDs dim when the parking lights are on.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Has anyone gotten this to work on a 2011+ a3?


----------



## atom0 (Oct 22, 2010)

I just did this successfully on my '11 A3. The long coding option is at byte 15, bit 3: "Daytime Running Lights (DRLs) inactive with Turn Signals active". VCDS complained about the control module being uninitialized but letting it use its default values seems to have worked fine.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

That's one thing that always bothered me about other Audi models. The A4, A5 DRL turns off when turn signaling. Just looks stupid if you ask me.  I see some other companies doing it now. Just curious, is it fixable via VAGCOM in those B8 models too?


----------

